# For you Klonopin users: how has it affected your appetite?



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi - I've been taking generic Klonopin (only 1mg/day) for about two weeks now, and since this time - I've noticed a very significant increase in my appetite. I'm wondering if this is due to the Klonopin, or if this is coincidental. 

I can't afford to have an appetite increase! I'm already unrelentingly overweight - although it seems impossible for me to lose weight, I seem to gain weight much more easily. I've liked the fact that - overall - my appetite has been quite managable and in-control in recent years (although my actual weight hasn't). I don't want to regress to overeating unhealthy foods. 

Anyway - anyone else notice an increased appetite on Klonopin? How has Klonopin affected your appetite?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Simply add Wellbutrin XL to your Klonopin and your appetite will return to normal or will be less. I really suggest using your Klonopin on a PRN basis instead of everyday or else you will become dependant and tolerant to it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I find klonopin to be weight neutral for me. I take 1mg twice daily.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Noca said:


> Simply add Wellbutrin XL to your Klonopin and your appetite will return to normal or will be less. I really suggest using your Klonopin on a PRN basis instead of everyday or else you will become dependant and tolerant to it.


Well, as I shared in my other thread - I'm tapering off of bupropion due to severe hairloss that seems to be linked to this drug. (I wasn't on any extended or sustained release verson of bupropion - just the "immediate release" version, or whatever you call it...) I don't think getting back on even the name brand Wellbutrin XL is a good option for me - at least not at this time.

Pardon my ignorance, but what does "PRN" stand for? (I assume it has to do with some "as needed" basis.)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

kintrovert said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does "PRN" stand for? (I assume it has to do with some "as needed" basis.)


its latin for pro rae nata which means "as needed".


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

kintrovert said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does "PRN" stand for? (I assume it has to do with some "as needed" basis.)


its short for pro re nata which is latin for as needed


----------



## Bob Slydell (Oct 23, 2008)

I take 4mg per day and have been for years. 

I doesnt affect my appetite at all, however it also doesnt help the anxiety much either.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never found any benzo to have any effect on my eating or weight and I've used Klonopin, Valium, Xanax, & Ativan.

I've also never seen weight gain as a side effect listed for any benzo nor heard complaints about weight gain from benzos before. I'd say they're weight neutral.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Simply add Wellburtrin XL to your Klonopin and your appetite will return to normal or will be less.


I can see why the FDA refused to approve Wellburtrin as a weight loss drug when GlaxoSmithKline submitted their drug for that use several years ago. The FDA deemed the weight loss to be too small to market it as a weight loss pill. I'm trying it now, as Noca knows, and it doesn't seem to kill appetite from what I've seen thus far. Or at least the effect is mild rather than blatantly obvious.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I've been taking Xanax/Klonopin on an as needed basis and used to take Klonopin on a regular basis before. No noticeable weight changes for me. And my appetite has remained the same.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, Klonopin could very well be a "weight neutral" drug for me if my appetite will just settle down! 

From my years of experience on these drugs - I know the term "weight neutral" may not have anything to do with appetite at all. Not one of the drugs that caused a tremendous amount of weight-gain for me increased my appetite. In fact - when I was first put on Prozac - I had a compulsive overeating problem in addition to severe depression (it was on the level of bulimia, only I didn't purge) - and weighed about 136lbs. When Prozac started taking effect, my compulsive overeating problem disappeared (never to return again) - but there was still weight gain. In fact, I gained weight more rapidly on Prozac (and on other drugs) than I did when I had the compulsive overeating problem.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Benzos are in general weight neutral. I like Wellbutrin XL, but I think taking Benzos daily for a longer time and adding Bupropion could be problematic.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I find klonopin to be weight neutral for me. I take 1mg twice daily.


Similar dosing here and I have also found it to be weight neutral.


----------



## themarblefaun (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm new to Klonopin but I have found that it decreases my appetite. Rather, I just don't think about food. I was told by my doctor to take it twice daily to have the full therapeutic effects. Do doctor's prescribe it on an as needed basis? I think I might rather that as I am afraid of becoming too dependent on it. 

With regards to Prozac, I have been taking it off and on for years now and have found that right when I start it I experience some loss of appetite, but that side-effect seems to wear off rather quickly. I guess it's different for every person. I tend to be more sensitive to medications though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It hasn't.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I swear Klonopin use to give me the munchies liks B**CH. Use to have this that is. I've been on it for atleast two years now. It doesn't do too much anymore. Taken as necessary would be a much better idea than everyday. I say this only because the withdrawal from Benzo's are pretty horrid and can last a long long time.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It hasn't that I know of. I have been eating less since I started taking it, but that might be due to something else, I've been kind of distracted lately.


----------

